# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  زئير الاون لايناب (الصور تحكي عنها)

## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان اترككم مع صور اجمل اللحظات في حياتي رغم مرارة الهزيمة لاكن لاينقص من مجهود صفوة الاون لاين مع صفوة المايقوما بالحاج يوسف

الجنريتر الماسورة


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*من شارع الانقاذ ببحري اتجهت المسرة الي شارع الزعيم (اسماعيل الازهري)


عبدالعزيز24 والهتاف الداوي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

الكل يتراقص مع انا شيد المريخ

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل من بالاسطح والعمارات اتو ليشاهدو تلك الابداع



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كمية من السيارات خلف المسيرة


هذا هو الشعار الموجود

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاطفال والشيوخ والنساء من علي العمار والاسطح يشاهد ذلك الابداع



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## أوهاج

*ياسلام عليك يارياض
نحبه رغم الكبوة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حاجة تدعو لنا بالفوز


مناكفات مع الهلالاب في الشارع

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

الشارع مكتظ بالسيارات

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكل يوثق عبر الهاتف



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صينية المظلات


شرطة امن الكبري

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*داخل كبري شمبات



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## السيد

*والله فعلاً يا سلام زكرتني الزمن الجميل

لكن يارياض انت واثق انو الحجه دي دعت لينا؟؟؟؟

انا حاسي كدا انها زي الدعت علينا ، ، والا انت ضامنها تبعنا

تهئ تهئ تهئ

الغواصات بقوا كتار حسب المواضيع الانا شايفها

حقيقة برغم كل شئ اديتم ماعليكم فماذا نقول لمن لا يقدر

حفظكم الله ذخراً لهذا الكيان

*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ارجو ان ترسلوا هذه الصور للباشا وسعيد السعودي ومحمد كمال هؤلاء اللاعبين خذلونا جميعا وهم اقل قامة من ان نشجعهم نحن الصفوة
                        	*

----------

